# Majestics Chicago 5th Annual Picnic ∙



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thats Right, long awaited 5th Annual Majestics Chicago Picnic. Will be held on September 1st at a NEW LOCATION!!!

SHILLER WOODS EAST on Irving Park rd. between Cumberland and Des Plaines River Rd. In SHILLER PARK


SEPTEMBER 1ST 2007 IS THE DAY!!!

More Info and a Flyer will be posted up real soon ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY BITCHES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 1 2007, 06:22 PM~7597016
> *Thats Right, long awaited 5th Annual Majestics Chicago Picnic. Will be held on September 1st at a NEW LOCATION!!!
> 
> SHILLER WOODS EAST on Irving Park rd. between Cumberland and Des Plaines River Rd.
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 1 2007, 06:22 PM~7597016
> *Thats Right, long awaited 5th Annual Majestics Chicago Picnic. Will be held on September 1st at a NEW LOCATION!!!
> 
> SHILLER WOODS EAST on Irving Park rd. between Cumberland and Des Plaines River Rd.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7597764
> *PINKY BITCHES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait, this is a must go for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

we will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

YOU KNOW DETROIT WILL BE THERE. and alex i will call you later but in DETROIT 9TH ANNUAL SUNDAY AUGUST 26TH IS OURS, but you know we will be there for support


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 1 2007, 10:55 PM~7599269
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Ok........................I guess WE are not welcome..... :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 1 2007, 06:22 PM~7597016
> *Thats Right, long awaited 5th Annual Majestics Chicago Picnic. Will be held on September 1st at a NEW LOCATION!!!
> 
> SHILLER WOODS EAST on Irving Park rd. between Cumberland and Des Plaines River Rd.
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
U KNOW NEIGHBORS ARE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE 
:biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

hell ya.. LuxuriouS wil be there..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 2 2007, 01:27 PM~7603114
> *Ok........................I guess WE are not welcome..... :uh:
> *


evryone is welcome we aint discriminating


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

well be there for sure


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

NAW MAN I WAS JUST FUCKIN AROUND...EVERYBODY IS WELCOME........


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 2 2007, 03:27 PM~7603114
> *Ok........................I guess WE are not welcome..... :uh:
> *


YOU GUYS DIDNT MAKE IT LAST YEAR HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT THIS YEAR.....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 2 2007, 05:32 PM~7604370
> *YOU GUYS DIDNT MAKE IT LAST YEAR HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT THIS YEAR.....
> *


Thats the plan..... :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7597764
> *PINKY BITCHES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS SHE HITTING NOW DAYS?I THINK I WILL WORK ON THE CADDY SO IT WILL BE LIKE THE OLD DAYS.


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2007, 05:13 PM~7604615
> *WHATS SHE HITTING NOW DAYS?I THINK I WILL WORK ON THE CADDY SO IT WILL BE LIKE THE OLD DAYS.
> *


she has been unchanged for 3 years ......and he was too lazy to start this year :angry: ...oh wait ,what am i sayn


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Apr 2 2007, 07:46 PM~7604786
> *she has been unchanged for 3 years ......and he was too lazy to start this year  :angry: ...oh wait ,what am i sayn
> *


  my lazy ass hasen't touched it for a min also.but I am just puting it back to what it was


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2007, 05:13 PM~7604615
> *WHATS SHE HITTING NOW DAYS?I THINK I WILL WORK ON THE CADDY SO IT WILL BE LIKE THE OLD DAYS.
> *


same old pinky,


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 1 2007, 09:55 PM~7599269
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 2 2007, 08:17 PM~7605070
> *same old pinky,
> *


shit you got her dialed in to perfection.I was thinking of going less with the caddy cus its fucking up the body but I think I will just keep it like that and just break the beast.then I'll just put a 2 door body on it


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2007, 07:20 PM~7605094
> *shit you got her dialed in to perfection.I was thinking of going less with the caddy cus its fucking up the body but I think I will just keep it like that and just break the beast.then I'll just put a 2 door body on it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7597764
> *PINKY BITCHES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: you know you guys are more than welcomed :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 1 2007, 09:31 PM~7597939
> *
> *


 :biggrin: i know we'll see Dont be Fooled there repping.. heard the ride is gettin some work done to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

park district called and said we good to go....lolol


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .

Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,Jimmy and the Detroit chapter, and the Nieghbors!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 2 2007, 09:01 PM~7605368
> *park district called and said we good to go....lolol
> *


Sounds good brother.


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 08:02 PM~7605374
> *Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .
> 
> Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,and the Nieghbors!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 08:02 PM~7605374
> *Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .
> 
> Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,and the Nieghbors!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

*ROLLERZ ONLY* will be there to support the M homies...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 09:13 PM~7605450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up homie.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2007, 07:13 PM~7604615
> *WHATS SHE HITTING NOW DAYS?I THINK I WILL WORK ON THE CADDY SO IT WILL BE LIKE THE OLD DAYS.
> *


yeah thats my big brotha NIM....hell yea..hell yea


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 07:58 PM~7605350
> *:biggrin:  i know we'll see Dont be Fooled there repping.. heard the ride is gettin some work done to it.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yep it's almost ready homie.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 09:02 PM~7605374
> *Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .
> 
> Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,Jimmy and the Detroit chapter, and the Nieghbors!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7605696
> *yeah thats my big brotha NIM....hell yea..hell yea
> *


hell yea hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

You know SOLITOS AND THE N.I.L.A. will be there in full effect  

"MUCH LOVE BIG M"


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 3 2007, 09:19 AM~7608752
> *You know SOLITOS AND THE N.I.L.A. will be there in full effect
> 
> "MUCH LOVE BIG M"
> *


SUP GOTTI


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Apr 3 2007, 11:47 AM~7609840
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  well be there right :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 3 2007, 11:23 AM~7609672
> *SUP GOTTI
> *


Que onda cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 08:02 PM~7605374
> *Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .
> 
> Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,Jimmy and the Detroit chapter, and the Neighbors!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

NO DOUBT

quick question SATURDAY September 1st?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 3 2007, 01:04 PM~7610749
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NO DOUBT
> ...


LABOR DAY WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: september 1


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

OURLIFE C.C. will be there im sure


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 3 2007, 03:04 PM~7610749
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NO DOUBT
> ...


yup Saturday Sept. 1st, thats a 3 day labor day weekend for most.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 3 2007, 06:03 PM~7612465
> *yup Saturday Sept. 1st, thats a 3 day labor day weekend for most..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The Neighbors will there deep


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 3 2007, 07:03 PM~7612465
> *yup Saturday Sept. 1st, thats a 3 day labor day weekend for most..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 08:02 PM~7605374
> *Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .
> 
> Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,Jimmy and the Detroit chapter, and the Nieghbors!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


no problem homie were always down to supprt the lowrider movment :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 3 2007, 10:13 PM~7613489
> *The Neighbors will there deep
> *


hell yea.I don't know what car to take.I want to be able to drive so I might take the delta.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you better get the caddy back together fool


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2007, 06:26 PM~7626871
> *you better get the caddy back together fool
> *


whats up jimmy


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 5 2007, 08:26 PM~7626871
> *you better get the caddy back together fool
> *


i agree NIM put it together....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 2 2007, 09:02 PM~7605374
> *Thanks guys for the support shown so far , we apreciate it .
> 
> Thanks Lowered Fantasies, Luxurious, Southside Cruisers, the pending car club guys ,Jimmy and the Detroit chapter, and the Nieghbors!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hitthemhard C.C. will be there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 5 2007, 08:24 PM~7627867
> *whats up jimmy
> *


what up homie? how is it going out there? wheres the wings and beer fool


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 5 2007, 04:00 PM~7625774
> *hell yea.I don't know what car to take.I want to be able to drive so I might take the delta.
> *


hey nim get the 1 from pablo the limo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 5 2007, 04:00 PM~7625774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

jimmy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 5 2007, 08:26 PM~7626871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 over 1 I guess its the caddy.depending on if its ready or not.so now only funds will tell


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hell nim sell sperm, just make sure you dont swallow before you get there lololololololololol jp man. what up neighbor


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2007, 06:09 PM~7633730
> *hell nim sell sperm, just make sure you dont swallow before you get there lololololololololol jp man. what up neighbor
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2007, 06:45 AM~7630145
> *what up homie? how is it going out there? wheres the wings and beer fool
> *


whats up homie its at my crib bro ur welcome anytime let me know when ur picnics are the dates ok homie  los neighbors for life


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 5 2007, 08:27 PM~7627885
> *i agree NIM put it together....
> *


whats up


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 6 2007, 09:43 AM~7631092
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  take the caddy!
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


whats up bro


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 6 2007, 11:20 PM~7635900
> *whats up homie its at my crib bro ur welcome anytime let me know when ur picnics are the dates ok homie  los neighbors for life
> *


SUNDAY AUGUST 26TH IN DETROIT, AT THE ROOSTERTAIL. SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS 9TH ANNUAL. also no disrespect intended on posting our picnic in CHICAGOS TOPIC. i just answered a question. one weekend in detroit the next weekend in chicago. gotta love it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2007, 07:09 PM~7633730
> *hell nim sell sperm, just make sure you dont swallow before you get there lololololololololol jp man. what up neighbor
> *


 :barf:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 7 2007, 08:09 AM~7636676
> *
> SUNDAY AUGUST 26TH IN DETROIT, AT THE ROOSTERTAIL. SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS 9TH ANNUAL. also no disrespect intended on posting  our picnic in CHICAGOS TOPIC. i just answered a question. one weekend in detroit the next weekend in chicago. gotta love it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

we will be there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ALL AND ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THE PICNIC PLEASE DIRECT THEM TO SILVER.I HAVE NO INFO ON IT.IF I GET THE INFO I WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO ASSIST YOU IN ANY QUESTION.BUT UNTIL THEN PLEASE DIRECT THE QUESTINS TO SILVER. :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 7 2007, 06:09 AM~7636676
> *
> SUNDAY AUGUST 26TH IN DETROIT, AT THE ROOSTERTAIL. SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS 9TH ANNUAL. also no disrespect intended on posting  our picnic in CHICAGOS TOPIC. i just answered a question. one weekend in detroit the next weekend in chicago. gotta love it
> *


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solowmember_@Apr 7 2007, 01:30 PM~7638022
> *we will be there
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 7 2007, 06:09 AM~7636676
> *
> SUNDAY AUGUST 26TH IN DETROIT, AT THE ROOSTERTAIL. SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS 9TH ANNUAL. also no disrespect intended on posting  our picnic in CHICAGOS TOPIC. i just answered a question. one weekend in detroit the next weekend in chicago. gotta love it
> *


Thanxs homie it might be a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 9 2007, 12:15 AM~7647397
> *Thanxs homie it might be a road trip :biggrin:
> *


its going to be a road tripp :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 1 2007, 07:22 PM~7597016
> *Thats Right, long awaited 5th Annual Majestics Chicago Picnic. Will be held on September 1st at a NEW LOCATION!!!
> 
> SHILLER WOODS EAST on Irving Park rd. between Cumberland and Des Plaines River Rd.  In SHILLER PARK
> ...


Haven't been online much this week (my NEW computer crashed!! :angry... so I missed this thread. But its NICE to finally see a date and we will be there!! :yes: We had a great time last year and can't wait to get back out there. Good timing too (September)... and on a Saturday, makes it easier! :thumbsup:

Alright... I'm all excited so I'll stop but :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2007, 06:09 PM~7633730
> *hell nim sell sperm, just make sure you dont swallow before you get there lololololololololol jp man. what up neighbor
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

GET READY PEOPLE, LETS DO THIS AGAIN UNITY!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up chitown :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2007, 07:04 PM~7653591
> *GET READY PEOPLE, LETS DO THIS AGAIN UNITY!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up homie!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2007, 09:04 PM~7653591
> *GET READY PEOPLE, LETS DO THIS AGAIN UNITY!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


simon carnal thats what its all about homie getting everyone united bro


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Upper... ^^^


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2007, 08:04 PM~7653591
> *GET READY PEOPLE, LETS DO THIS AGAIN UNITY!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 9 2007, 09:41 AM~7649097
> *Haven't been online much this week (my NEW computer crashed!!  :angry... so I missed this thread.  But its NICE to finally see a date and we will be there!! :yes:  We had a great time last year and can't wait to get back out there.  Good timing too (September)... and on a Saturday, makes it easier! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alright... I'm all excited so I'll stop but :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 14 2007, 11:35 AM~7689161
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

where are all the outer towners at?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

que onda chicago......


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up chitown


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

pariva


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 21 2007, 11:21 PM~7745001
> *pariva
> *


ooolllleeeeeyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

up


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 22 2007, 09:08 PM~7750863
> *up
> *


whats up alex


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAMN Dmn damn hhhmmmmmmm aaaaaawwwwwww ddddddammmmnn


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 22 2007, 09:28 PM~7751033
> *whats up alex
> *


wassup homie how is it going


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Para arriba :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

ole!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:

silver i'm coming too get my shoe's


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 23 2007, 11:24 AM~7754634
> *Para arriba :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 22 2007, 11:20 PM~7751984
> *wassup homie how is it going
> *


the same shit just working waiting for the good weather.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 23 2007, 07:59 PM~7758242
> *the same shit just working waiting for the good weather.
> *


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 23 2007, 09:33 PM~7757984
> *I WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> silver i'm coming too get my shoe's
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

Ill be waiting for you.. haha :biggrin: 



We should have the flyer ready shortly.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up BIG M


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

what uppppp


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Time to keep it on lock, and get ready for this picnic.. YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 1 2007, 09:23 PM~7815226
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we'll be there   u knoowww


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 1 2007, 08:23 PM~7815226
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


flyer looks good homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 1 2007, 11:07 PM~7815592
> *flyer looks good homie
> *


x2


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 1 2007, 10:23 PM~7815226
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

bump


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP MAJESTICS! YOU KNOW THAT DL WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

we will be there, you know that homies :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we might come :0 lol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WE ARE GONNA MAKE PLANS I BELIVE TO ATTEND


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 21 2007, 08:45 AM~7946259
> *we might come :0 lol
> *


you know you'll be here LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@May 21 2007, 10:14 AM~7946675
> *WE ARE GONNA MAKE PLANS I BELIVE TO ATTEND
> *


you will enjoy it


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

we hope evryone can make it down to the picnic.... bring the grill the rides and have fun doing what we love best....lowriding  for life :biggrin: 








aqui los esperamos!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 21 2007, 06:45 AM~7946259
> *we might come :0 lol
> *


homie u better try to make it aight we got the beer :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7952089
> *we hope evryone can make it down to the picnic.... bring the grill the rides and have fun doing what we love best....lowriding   for life :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass pic homie how u been


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 21 2007, 09:29 PM~7952914
> *thats a bad ass pic homie how u been
> *


im ok im hanging in there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Lookin good so far, it should be a hit once again. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 23 2007, 10:31 PM~7966977
> *Lookin good so far, it should be a hit once again.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: time to pass out the fliers and hit some out of town picnics/shows so we get out of towners as well :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 21 2007, 09:18 PM~7952089
> *we hope evryone can make it down to the picnic.... bring the grill the rides and have fun doing what we love best....lowriding   for life :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+May 21 2007, 07:45 AM~7946259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 31 2007, 07:30 PM~8018065
> *:biggrin:
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 31 2007, 05:30 PM~8018065
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

whats up big nim how is shit in chi. hoppin in wis this weekend where ya at homie?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 2 2007, 12:02 AM~8026709
> *whats up big nim how is shit in chi.  hoppin in wis this weekend where ya at homie?
> *


damn homie I heard it was a good turn out.I had some family functions I had to attened.but for sure next time bro


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey everybody, one our Goodtimes brothers out in Cali. is wanting to trade his clean ass bomb for a nice clean impala. I've seen this car up close, and pics don't do it justice. He's been getting a lot of bullshit offers, so he asked me to try out here for him. If you or someone you know is interested in a trade, hit him up. Heres his topic:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337925


By the way, he would consider 59--64, but would prefer a 59,60, or 63.


----------



## BLUNTD24/7 (Jan 6, 2006)

ANOTHER DOPE ASS PICNIC ..... LOVING IT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Hopefully I'll make it out there, I'm out in DeKalb for school, long way from Los Angeles and no caddy, but I'll roll by with a truck and see what's goin down. Much love to Majestics, always been treated well by them in Los Angeles and San Diego. Awesome shows and awesome people. Keep it up.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocktwism_@Jun 9 2007, 05:20 PM~8072832
> *Hopefully I'll make it out there, I'm out in DeKalb for school, long way from Los Angeles and no caddy, but I'll roll by with a truck and see what's goin down. Much love to Majestics, always been treated well by them in Los Angeles and San Diego. Awesome shows and awesome people. Keep it up.
> *


for sure homie stop by.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rocktwism_@Jun 9 2007, 04:20 PM~8072832
> *Hopefully I'll make it out there, I'm out in DeKalb for school, long way from Los Angeles and no caddy, but I'll roll by with a truck and see what's goin down. Much love to Majestics, always been treated well by them in Los Angeles and San Diego. Awesome shows and awesome people. Keep it up.
> *


You won't regret it homie come thru


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 18 2007, 07:33 AM~8125848
> *You won't regret it homie come thru
> *


THAT IS RITE MY COMPA.. NOTHING BUT BAD ASS TIME


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

this a pretty big park? 

we should be there


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 18 2007, 08:14 PM~8129716
> *this a pretty big park?
> 
> we should be there
> *


we moved it but it is just as big homie.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: 
whats up people


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2007, 08:57 AM~8177861
> *:wave:
> whats up people
> *


what up neighbor


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8183755
> *what up neighbor
> *


whats up homie 
hows the ride coming along???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jun 25 2007, 03:57 PM~8172774
> *:tongue:
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 30 2007, 01:52 AM~8206805
> *
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

ITS JUST AROUND THE CORNER... CANT WAIT .. IT IS FOR SURE TO BE A GOOD TIME!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadiman94 (Aug 17, 2005)

que pedo homes la garande "M " is in the house


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up fool?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8235672
> *what up fool?
> *


whats up jimmy


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 4 2007, 06:22 PM~8235672
> *what up fool?
> *


WHERE HAVE U BEEN HIDING??? :scrutinize:
:roflmao: WHATS UP JIMMY!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 5 2007, 08:15 AM~8238637
> *WHERE HAVE U BEEN HIDING??? :scrutinize:
> :roflmao: WHATS UP JIMMY!
> *


what up los and neigh and bors. how you guys doing?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 7 2007, 09:18 AM~8253288
> *what up los and neigh and bors. how you guys doing?
> *


great thanks for asking homie.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nimmy boy how you doing cant wait to see you homies. you hitting kentucky this weekend?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 8 2007, 11:46 AM~8258845
> *nimmy boy how you doing cant wait to see you homies. you hitting kentucky this weekend?
> *


I am so broke homie I don't even know if I will make it to sept.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 10 2007, 11:20 AM~8275149
> *I am so broke homie I don't even know if I will make it to sept.
> *


i here you homie been a real bad 2 years, its gotta change


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 12 2007, 06:43 AM~8290851
> *i here you homie been a real bad 2 years, its gotta change
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 12 2007, 08:43 AM~8290851
> *i here you homie been a real bad 2 years, its gotta change
> *


I keep my faith in GOD he will prevaile all in due time :biggrin: so how was KY?


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 16 2007, 09:42 AM~8318324
> *I keep my faith in GOD he will prevaile all in due time :biggrin: so how was KY?
> *


 :uh: :angry: lets just say the bud light won that hop


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jul 7 2007, 08:18 AM~8253288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jul 18 2007, 09:59 AM~8335798
> *:wave:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 18 2007, 01:59 PM~8337139
> *:tongue:
> *



whats up neighbor


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jul 19 2007, 11:55 AM~8345021
> *whats up neighbor
> *


nothing much wat have u been up to??


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 19 2007, 04:56 PM~8347067
> *nothing much wat have u been up to??
> *


nothing much .. just workin'.. how bout you?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

wheres my compadre SILVER?whats cracking homie.hows everything?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca+Jul 19 2007, 06:29 PM~8348329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up neighbor?? :wave: 
SILVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

its coming fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats what your girl said too :0 jp


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up chitown


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 24 2007, 06:31 PM~8382646
> *thats what your girl said too :0 jp
> *


whats up jimmy u going to be here 4 the picnic right :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 24 2007, 08:56 PM~8384102
> *whats up jimmy u going to be here 4 the picnic right :biggrin:
> *


them my homies out there, how can i miss it?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

looking forward to this one :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 25 2007, 07:00 AM~8386167
> *them my homies out there, how can i miss it?
> *


i knew u be down homies how the crew doing overthere


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 24 2007, 04:53 PM~8381939
> *its coming fast!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up alex


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 20 2007, 06:36 AM~8352040
> *wheres my compadre SILVER?whats cracking homie.hows everything?
> *


whats up neighbor


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 25 2007, 06:21 PM~8390176
> *whats up neighbor
> *


chilling homie.geting the ride ready for the UCE picnic this weekend the 4th.you guys going?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the count down begins one month away.so who is realy coming?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2007, 10:11 AM~8445427
> *the count down begins one month away.so who is realy coming?
> *


 :biggrin: u know well be there for sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Aug 3 2007, 09:41 AM~8463108
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its almost time


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 1 2007, 09:21 AM~8445517
> *:biggrin:  u know  well be  there  for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


minnesota fam will be meeting up with chitown USO fam to roll out with you to the picnic


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 5 2007, 08:27 PM~8479100
> *minnesota fam  will be meeting up with chitown USO fam to roll out with you to the picnic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 6 2007, 08:10 PM~8488999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



will you be going to milwikee the weekend befour?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just told my boss today that i'll be calling in sick for Sept. 1st


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 6 2007, 10:49 PM~8489925
> *will you be going to milwikee the weekend befour?
> *


YUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP  :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 AM~8445427
> *the count down begins one month away.so who is realy coming?
> *



Will be there....


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 AM~8445427
> *the count down begins one month away.so who is realy coming?
> *


We'll be there, for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 7 2007, 06:17 AM~8491679
> *We'll be there, for sure. :biggrin:
> *


I think we gonna have to pull one out of the tomb. Something no one has seen in a while.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 24 2007, 04:53 PM~8381939
> *its coming fast!!!!!!!!
> *


You ready alex, any more hop for you? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2007, 05:42 PM~8478329
> *its almost time
> *


Hey Jimmie, does this mean a rematch for you and pinky? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jul 24 2007, 07:31 PM~8382646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 7 2007, 05:54 AM~8491620
> *YUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good is the car going to be done ?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 7 2007, 10:00 PM~8499237
> *:thumbsup: sounds good is the car going to be done ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up homie


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 7 2007, 09:03 PM~8499286
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


good deal


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: I went out there this weekend and the park is huge so I will make sure silver post up a map of the groves :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 7 2007, 06:49 AM~8491811
> *You ready alex, any more hop for you? :biggrin:
> *


no more hop for me homie just riding !!!!!! bring something ill hit that switch...lolol j/k


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 8 2007, 07:48 PM~8507956
> *:biggrin: I went out there this weekend and the park is huge so I will make sure silver post up a map of the groves :biggrin:
> *


 when did you do that i thought you were in indy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8507988
> *when did you do that i thought you were in indy
> *


I was in indy on sat.and went to a picnic on sunday at the same park we are having the picnic at


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 8 2007, 11:34 PM~8508562
> *I was in indy on sat.and went to a picnic on sunday at the same park we are having the picnic at
> *


ruben told me it was a nice ass park


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 8 2007, 08:37 PM~8508603
> *ruben told me it was a nice ass park
> *



thats cool you guys going out there?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 8 2007, 09:34 PM~8508562
> *I was in indy on sat.and went to a picnic on sunday at the same park we are having the picnic at
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

me neither


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 9 2007, 09:40 PM~8517868
> *me neither
> *


whats up alex :biggrin:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

22 MORE DAYZ!!!!


GONNA BE A GOOD TIME THAT IS FOR SURE!!!!!

SO WHO IS ALL GONNA MAKE IT OUT??!?!?!?!?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Aug 10 2007, 02:03 PM~8522769
> *22 MORE DAYZ!!!!
> GONNA BE A GOOD TIME THAT IS FOR SURE!!!!!
> 
> ...


UCE will be there


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 7 2007, 06:50 AM~8491819
> *Hey Jimmie, does this mean a rematch for you and pinky? :0  :biggrin:
> *


no need for a rematch, we both know whats up, but homie in chicago may be getting a house call if his car made it to chicago yet


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 10 2007, 01:46 PM~8523076
> *UCE will be there
> *


do you know your plan for this show?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I hope i can make it :uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 10 2007, 08:30 PM~8525115
> *do you know your plan for this show?
> *


  :biggrin: ooo yea get ur behind to my pad then we all drive up to the picnic  :biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 10 2007, 09:01 PM~8525735
> *  :biggrin:  ooo yea  get ur  behind  to my  pad  then  we all  drive  up to the  picnic   :biggrin:
> *


well things not looking good for me with this show  i have my kid but i think it will be hard to watch him at this picnic by my self and i was hopein to bring nicole with but does not look like she can get off of work :angry:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

will be there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 12 2007, 04:55 PM~8535866
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i AM ABOUT TO START THE GRILL UP :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you are about 3 weeks to early nim lol


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 12 2007, 04:24 PM~8536254
> *i AM ABOUT TO START THE GRILL UP :cheesy:
> *



wait im on the way


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 11 2007, 01:12 PM~8529027
> *well things not looking good for me with this show    i have my kid but i think it will be hard to watch him at this picnic by my self and i was hopein to bring nicole with but does not look like she can get off of work :angry:
> *


 :0 forget nicole :biggrin: j/k girl hahaha suppppppp u gotta do what u gotta do bro much love


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8536804
> *you are about 3 weeks to early nim lol
> *


just trying to get my touch back on gear :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 12 2007, 09:38 PM~8537707
> *wait im on the way
> *


I had the family over and they said it was better then ever :0 but my mother inlaw said that she could make a better marinate then me so I told her to bring it on sunday so we will see what the rest of the fam thinks. hno: my marinate is about to get served but I will prevaile like always :biggrin: wish me luck


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 12 2007, 10:44 PM~8538956
> *I had the family over and they said it was better then ever :0 but my mother inlaw said that she could make a better marinate then me so I told her to bring it on sunday so we will see what the rest of the fam thinks. hno: my marinate is about to get served but I will prevaile like always :biggrin: wish me luck
> *


GOOD LUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 13 2007, 10:27 AM~8541116
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?MAN YOU CHANGE AVITAR LIKE IT WAS YOUR UNDERWEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dont think gona make this one, but we will see


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

bump.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 1 2007, 07:22 PM~7597016
> *Thats Right, long awaited 5th Annual Majestics Chicago Picnic. Will be held on September 1st at a NEW LOCATION!!!
> 
> SHILLER WOODS EAST on Irving Park rd. between Cumberland and Des Plaines River Rd.  In SHILLER PARK
> ...


hey homie you need to post up a map of the park and also a map on how to get there.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up homies


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

What up Big M, gettin ready for the big event? Who's all going? Any out of towners? Who's nosin' up?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 10 2007, 06:22 PM~8524382
> *no need for a rematch, we both know whats up, but homie in chicago may be getting a house call if his car made it to chicago yet
> *


Are you referring to me?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol no just some wanna be who thought he was gonna be someone. but shit if you are finally ready we can see you too  :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2007, 07:25 PM~8563807
> *lol no just some wanna be who thought he was gonna be someone. but shit if you are finally ready we can see you too   :0
> *


When the time is right, you will see me homie.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2007, 06:25 PM~8563807
> *lol no just some wanna be who thought he was gonna be someone. but shit if you are finally ready we can see you too   :0
> *


damn jimmy u ready 4 the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up chitown


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 14 2007, 05:48 PM~8554100
> *whats up homies
> *


:wave: 
WATS UP JIMMY!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 15 2007, 08:23 PM~8564634
> *damn jimmy u ready 4 the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


unlike some fake fools we are always ready and E fuck man you better hurry the fuck up, i am getting old and want to retire. and what up my m.f. neighbors


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2007, 06:07 PM~8571872
> *unlike some fake fools we are always ready and E fuck man you better hurry the fuck up, i am getting old and want to retire. and what up my m.f. neighbors
> *


damn sounds like u are bro :biggrin: what it do!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2007, 07:07 PM~8571872
> *unlike some fake fools we are always ready and E fuck man you better hurry the fuck up, i am getting old and want to retire. and what up my m.f. neighbors
> *


:wave: WATSSS UP!!!!!


CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE THIS MAN A BEER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

I cant wait for this picnic... But her is a show not far from you guys...




















*The 28th street Metro Cruise. Highest paying lowrider hop in the midwest hands down!!!

15 Miles of cool cars!!!

Celebrating west Michigan 100-year-old love affair with the automobile! More than 7,000 cars and over 200,000 people on the famed 28th Street! Dont miss this great show!!!*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 16 2007, 07:07 PM~8571872
> *unlike some fake fools we are always ready and E fuck man you better hurry the fuck up, i am getting old and want to retire. and what up my m.f. neighbors
> *


I apologize for having you what for so long, you are not the only one that wants to hop against me. I will promise you that it will be worth the wait.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit homie no need to apologize, i didnt care who i hop you are the one that wolfed all that shit, no me. i have never talked shit unless i had a car at the place i was talking shit at. oh yeah just to respond to what you said my cars may not be doing the most, but the funny part is they are doing more than you. just alittle something to think about


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2007, 07:23 PM~8579924
> *shit homie no need to apologize, i didnt care who i hop you are the one that wolfed all that shit, no me. i have never talked shit unless i had a car at the place i was talking shit at. oh yeah just to respond to what you said my cars may not be doing the most, but the funny part is they are doing more than you. just alittle something to think about
> *


I dont remember me saying anything about your cars not doing anything
 anyways, theres nothing for me to think about because, I am concern about my ride not another person's ride.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

How do you guy's change what people say in topics? I got you chris


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 17 2007, 09:07 PM~8580559
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 17 2007, 08:03 PM~8580538
> *I dont remember me saying anything about your cars not doing anything
> anyways, theres nothing for me to think about because, I am concern about my ride not another person's ride.
> *


you dont remember milan? oh well it is what it is. i will hop you...........well that is if they make lowriders then :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:01 PM~8584183
> *you dont remember milan? oh well it is what it is. i will hop you...........well that is if they make lowriders then :0
> *


It will be very soon jimmy


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so what do you want to hop, single impala, single g body, or luxury, double impala, double g body or double luxury because whatever you want we ready


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:11 PM~8584208
> *so what do you want to hop, single impala, single g body, or luxury, double impala, double g body or double luxury because whatever you want we ready
> *


double g body. I seen the goldish regal you had at westside picnic. Make sure that when we hop, no one is pushing down on the back of your car ok :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol whatever you seen the video aint no way someone pushed like that but whatever do what you do, so when we going to do this 2020?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:18 PM~8584236
> *lol whatever you seen the video aint no way someone pushed like that but whatever do what you do, so when we going to do this 2020?
> *


stop it, everyone seen that video of your guy's pushing down on the back of your car but like you said, you do what you do :biggrin: give me a couple of months homie, I am getting my paper together. I wish I had it like alot of these cats but, I dont so like I said it will be worth the wait.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok see you next year then. i will be in chicago you can buy me a few beers


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:26 PM~8584273
> *ok see you next year then. i will be in chicago you can buy me a few beers
> *


of course.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah and a few more.....as a matter of fact bring a keg


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:30 PM~8584288
> *oh yeah and a few more.....as a matter of fact bring a keg
> *


to much beer equals :barf:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

they dont make enough beer homie lol


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 18 2007, 03:33 PM~8584305
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up joe


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8584306
> *they dont make enough beer homie lol
> *


damn, its like that?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8584310
> *what up joe
> *


not much,just taking it easy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 18 2007, 03:35 PM~8584313
> *not much,just taking it easy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you bro.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well have fun im going to drink alot of beer  whats up joe


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what up chris


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8584326
> *well have fun im going to drink alot of beer  whats up joe
> *


Please make sure that you have a desinated driver homie, that goes for ever one.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 18 2007, 03:38 PM~8584328
> *what up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 18 2007, 02:39 PM~8584332
> *Please make sure that you have a desinated driver homie, that goes for ever one.
> *


no doubt why do you think i got married, well besides her to pay the bills lol


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:42 PM~8584343
> *no doubt why do you think i got married, well besides her to pay the bills lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 18 2007, 03:40 PM~8584335
> *:biggrin:
> *


there you go again :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 18 2007, 03:40 PM~8584335
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lowered Fantasies baby


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 12 2007, 08:54 PM~8538492
> *:0
> :0  forget  nicole  :biggrin:  j/k  girl hahaha  suppppppp    u gotta do  what u gotta  do  bro  much  love
> *


im doing what i can i prob will know buy this up comein weekend what the deal is


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8584326
> *well have fun im going to drink alot of beer  whats up joe
> *


not much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:42 PM~8584343
> *no doubt why do you think i got married, well besides her to pay the bills lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Aug 18 2007, 03:11 PM~8584208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: hno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: 
only a few weeks left


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 21 2007, 08:27 AM~8604426
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: 
wats up joe


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT 

For the homies


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: 

WHOS READY?? 
AND WHOS GOING??


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Not ready hopefully get the car back this Saturday but will be there.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 23 2007, 09:55 AM~8623438
> *Not ready hopefully get the car back this Saturday but will be there.
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 23 2007, 09:56 AM~8623446
> *
> *


Are you guys going?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 23 2007, 11:03 AM~8623983
> *Are you guys going?
> *


yea :biggrin: 
i dont know if with cars BUT we will be there to support


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 23 2007, 11:48 AM~8624450
> *yea  :biggrin:
> i dont know if with cars BUT we will be there to support
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 24 2007, 12:32 PM~8632278
> *
> *


see you all there


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

man i just got here yesterday to CHICAGO the town is CICERO IL man i came down for a family reunion this is some crazy ass weather ...


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Does anyone know the number of the spot that Majestic CC is going to be in ? uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 24 2007, 02:33 PM~8633029
> *man i just got here yesterday to CHICAGO the town is CICERO IL man i came down for a family reunion this is some crazy ass weather ...*


 :yessad: i haven't seen a storm like yesterday in a long time out here. it was pretty bad


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

The weather was pretty bad


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

less then a week looking forward to his spening some time with my uce fam and meeting others


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

can I take 90 towards east and exit on cumberland..? will that work..? :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

we will be there dont know how many cars we are takeing


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Aug 24 2007, 07:57 PM~8635325
> *Does anyone know the number of the spot that Majestic CC is going to be in ? uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


we will be in # 13 RO is going to be in 12 and 11 is up for grabs :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Aug 26 2007, 09:33 PM~8645803
> *can I take 90 towards east and exit on cumberland..? will that work..? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir it will.when you get out make sure its cumberland south


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HERES THE WORD!!!!!!!!! GET THERE EARLY CUS ONCE THE SPOTS ARE GONE THEY ARE GONE.WE NEED TO KNOW WHOS COMING.SO WE CAN ACOMIDATE EVERYONE.REMEBER NO BOTTLES PLEASE AND CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS LOL WE HATE TO DO THAT SHIT AND SO DOES THE JANITORS LOL SO BRING BAGS AND LETS MAKE THIS ANOTHER EVENT TO REMEMBER.THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPORT.WITH OUT EVERYONE ONE OF YOU GUYS THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN.SO THANK YOU AHEAD OF TIME HOMIES.AND LETS KEEP THE PEACE AND MOST IMPORTANT LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING LIKE WE KNOW HOW TO DO IT BEST.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we should be there hopefully with a couple of cars


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 26 2007, 09:32 PM~8646984
> *we will be in # 13 RO is going to be in 12 and 11 is up for grabs :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 27 2007, 09:04 AM~8649137
> *:thumbsup:
> *


MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FEW CARS THERE EARLY BRO CUS IF SOME ONE TAKES IT I CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 26 2007, 09:45 PM~8647121
> *HERES THE WORD!!!!!!!!! GET THERE EARLY CUS ONCE THE SPOTS ARE GONE THEY ARE GONE.WE NEED TO KNOW WHOS COMING.SO WE CAN ACOMIDATE EVERYONE.REMEBER NO BOTTLES PLEASE AND CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS LOL WE HATE TO DO THAT SHIT AND SO DOES THE JANITORS LOL SO BRING BAGS AND LETS MAKE THIS ANOTHER EVENT TO REMEMBER.THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPORT.WITH OUT EVERYONE ONE OF YOU GUYS THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN.SO THANK YOU AHEAD OF TIME HOMIES.AND LETS KEEP THE PEACE AND MOST IMPORTANT LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING LIKE WE KNOW HOW TO DO IT BEST.
> *


*Not sure who's going as of yet but when we find out we'll let you guys know right away*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8647121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SEE U GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 27 2007, 10:06 AM~8649708
> *MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FEW CARS THERE EARLY BRO CUS IF SOME ONE TAKES IT I CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT
> *


WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 27 2007, 09:06 AM~8649708
> *MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FEW CARS THERE EARLY BRO CUS IF SOME ONE TAKES IT I CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT
> *



No problem....


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 26 2007, 11:35 PM~8647018
> *yes sir it will.when you get out make sure its cumberland south
> *


 :thumbsup: 

N THEnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Aug 27 2007, 12:47 PM~8650651
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> N THEnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...........
> *


a right on irving park


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 27 2007, 04:34 PM~8652544
> *a right on irving park
> 
> 
> ...


What up Carnal? 

Save me a spot. The 75 Monte will be there.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Aug 27 2007, 06:47 PM~8653729
> *What up Carnal?
> 
> Save me a spot. The 75 Monte will be there.
> *


for sure homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 27 2007, 09:49 PM~8655339
> *we will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 27 2007, 04:34 PM~8652544
> *a right on irving park
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW OK THATZ GREAT....IM BAD AT NAVIGATING.......... :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 26 2007, 11:45 PM~8647121
> *HERES THE WORD!!!!!!!!! GET THERE EARLY CUS ONCE THE SPOTS ARE GONE THEY ARE GONE.WE NEED TO KNOW WHOS COMING.SO WE CAN ACOMIDATE EVERYONE.REMEBER NO BOTTLES PLEASE AND CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS LOL WE HATE TO DO THAT SHIT AND SO DOES THE JANITORS LOL SO BRING BAGS AND LETS MAKE THIS ANOTHER EVENT TO REMEMBER.THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPORT.WITH OUT EVERYONE ONE OF YOU GUYS THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN.SO THANK YOU AHEAD OF TIME HOMIES.AND LETS KEEP THE PEACE AND MOST IMPORTANT LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING LIKE WE KNOW HOW TO DO IT BEST.
> *


Already called in sick for that day  .


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Aug 26 2007, 09:33 PM~8645803
> *can I take 90 towards east and exit on cumberland..? will that work..? :biggrin:
> *


yeah take cumberland south till irving park and make a right..

And I believe we will be posted up on lot 12 or 13...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 28 2007, 03:00 AM~8657629
> *yeah take cumberland south till irving park and make a right..
> 
> And I believe we will be posted up on lot 12 or 13...
> *


silver said he wanted 13  don't forget to bring my videos homie


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 26 2007, 09:45 PM~8647121
> *HERES THE WORD!!!!!!!!! GET THERE EARLY CUS ONCE THE SPOTS ARE GONE THEY ARE GONE.WE NEED TO KNOW WHOS COMING.SO WE CAN ACOMIDATE EVERYONE.REMEBER NO BOTTLES PLEASE AND CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR SELFS LOL WE HATE TO DO THAT SHIT AND SO DOES THE JANITORS LOL SO BRING BAGS AND LETS MAKE THIS ANOTHER EVENT TO REMEMBER.THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPORT.WITH OUT EVERYONE ONE OF YOU GUYS THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN.SO THANK YOU AHEAD OF TIME HOMIES.AND LETS KEEP THE PEACE AND MOST IMPORTANT LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING LIKE WE KNOW HOW TO DO IT BEST.
> *


CCE will be there with two cars, whats up Nim save a couple spots? What time will you be there? What are you doing friday night?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 28 2007, 08:51 AM~8658260
> *CCE will be there with two cars, whats up Nim save a couple spots? What time will you be there? What are you doing friday night?
> *


whats up homie? I won't be there till like 1 or 2.I have to go buy a pig for sunday and I have to be there early cus they form a line and its first come first serve so I have to be there early probably till 12 noon then I will be on my way out.I will let the guys know to save a couple spots.I am sure silver won't mind  I don''t want to be a burden since I am not a participent at the moment  fri.I realy ain't doing much bro.if you need some where to put the cars till sat let me know.as long as they are out by sun morning its all good with me homie :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 28 2007, 03:00 AM~8657629
> *yeah take cumberland south till irving park and make a right..
> 
> And I believe we will be posted up on lot 12 or 13...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

SoLow Riders Will Be There Bout 5 Cars So Count On Us :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gueros Customs 2_@Aug 28 2007, 01:42 PM~8661687
> *SoLow Riders Will Be There Bout 5 Cars So Count On Us :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Wusup People!!! Hope everyone is getting ready for Saturday, weather is calling for a perfect day for lowriding!!! it should be 80 degrees and sunny. Majestics Chicago is getting Grove 13 house/shelter, all other groves (11&12) are first come first serve, EVERYONE is welcome in all houses/shelters...this is a picnic for everyone to enjoy the custom car atmosphere. So PLEASE leave the drama at home, and lets all make it a great day, respect others and show respect for the park for this is the first time at this location. 

Thanks ahead of time guys!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 28 2007, 09:24 PM~8664699
> *Wusup People!!! Hope everyone is getting ready for Saturday, weather is calling for a perfect day for lowriding!!! it should be 80 degrees and sunny. Majestics Chicago is getting Grove 13 house/shelter,  all other groves (11&12) are first come first serve, EVERYONE is welcome in all houses/shelters...this is a picnic for everyone to enjoy the custom car atmosphere. So PLEASE leave the drama at home, and lets all make it a great day, respect others and show respect for the park for this is the first time at this location.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time guys!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: There you go guys first come first serve


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll be there early. Thanks homies


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 28 2007, 08:24 PM~8664699
> *Wusup People!!! Hope everyone is getting ready for Saturday, weather is calling for a perfect day for lowriding!!! it should be 80 degrees and sunny. Majestics Chicago is getting Grove 13 house/shelter,  all other groves (11&12) are first come first serve, EVERYONE is welcome in all houses/shelters...this is a picnic for everyone to enjoy the custom car atmosphere. So PLEASE leave the drama at home, and lets all make it a great day, respect others and show respect for the park for this is the first time at this location.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time guys!!!
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you all cleaning the rides?its going to be a good one as always.I have gotten alot of calls and seems like we are taking over the park one more time :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2007, 09:42 AM~8667834
> *you all cleaning the rides?its going to be a good one as always.I have gotten alot of calls and seems like we are taking over the park one more time :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

SEE U THERE ON SATURDAY


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

3 MORE DAYS..... GONNA BE A GREAT TIME.....PERFECT WEATHER!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 29 2007, 08:42 AM~8667834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

1 from uce fam from minnesota


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

should we park in 9 or 10 if we are coming up in our daily truck is not running


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

PLEASE EVERYONE THAT IS COMING OUT TO ENJOY A BEUTIFUL DAY ON SAT.PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE SPOTS FROM GROVE 11 TO 13 FOR THE LOWRIDERS.THERE IS PLEANTY OF PARKING FOR SPECTATORS AND DAYLIES WE WILL FIND A SPOT FOR THE TRAILORS AS YOU COME IN.THANK YOU LETS KEEP THE PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2007, 08:42 AM~8667834
> *you all cleaning the rides?its going to be a good one as always.I have gotten alot of calls and seems like we are taking over the park one more time :biggrin:
> *


dont we always NIM :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

img]http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/solitos4life/carshowflyer.jpg[/img]



















*Members of the *








[/quote]
SYMPLE CREATIONS WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW! COME DOWN AND KEEP DA UNITY TOGETHER! IT WILL GOOD TIME PLEANTY OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS AS WELL


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 30 2007, 08:13 AM~8676905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousjr81 (Jun 27, 2006)

"LUXURIOUS" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! NOT SURE HOW MANY CARS YET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2007, 10:11 PM~8674839
> *PLEASE EVERYONE THAT IS COMING OUT TO ENJOY A BEUTIFUL DAY ON SAT.PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE SPOTS FROM GROVE 11 TO 13 FOR THE LOWRIDERS.THERE IS PLEANTY OF PARKING FOR SPECTATORS AND DAYLIES WE WILL FIND A SPOT FOR THE TRAILORS AS YOU COME IN.THANK YOU LETS KEEP THE PEACE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: aaa huuueeeeeeeevvvvoooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 29 2007, 09:02 PM~8674425
> *1 from uce fam from minnesota
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

1 more day everyone!!!

* I WILL HAVE SOME SETS OF 15' HIGH PRESSURE PARKER HYDRAULIC HOSES #8 AND #6 SIZES.....SPECIAL PICNIC PRICES!!!!!!!*

*$60 -#8 HOSES
$50 - #6 HOSES*

AND ILL HAVE SOME CHECK VALVES AND SLOWDOWNS.


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

will be leaven after work to mill town and rollin to chi town in the morring . see you there


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Aug 30 2007, 10:08 AM~8676867
> *dont we always NIM  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> img]http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/solitos4life/carshowflyer.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SYMPLE CREATIONS WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW! COME DOWN AND KEEP DA UNITY TOGETHER! IT WILL GOOD TIME PLEANTY OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS AS WELL
[/quote]  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 30 2007, 12:25 PM~8677984
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousjr81_@Aug 30 2007, 02:39 PM~8679160
> *"LUXURIOUS" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! NOT SURE HOW MANY CARS YET!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yea homie :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 30 2007, 08:32 PM~8681782
> *:0  :biggrin: aaa  huuueeeeeeeevvvvoooooooooo  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: always homie much respect bro.can't wait to see the line up on irving park of all the clubs and lowriders waiting to get in :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 30 2007, 10:24 PM~8682588
> *will be leaven  after work to mill town  and rollin to chi town in the morring . see you there
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8682387
> *1 more day everyone!!!
> 
> I WILL HAVE SOME SETS OF 15' HIGH PRESSURE PARKER HYDRAULIC HOSES #8 AND #6 SIZES.....SPECIAL PICNIC PRICES!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: maybe you should rafel them homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 30 2007, 10:36 PM~8682694
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 30 2007, 10:15 PM~8682982
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm ready got my car back last night


----------



## SiCk-7- (Aug 15, 2006)

How do I get there from Wisconsin????


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 30 2007, 10:07 PM~8682918
> *:biggrin: always homie much respect bro.can't wait to see the line up on irving park of all the clubs and lowriders waiting to get in :biggrin:
> *


like wise nim ya sabes :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8682588
> *will be leaven  after work to mill town  and rollin to chi town in the morring . see you there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 30 2007, 07:53 PM~8682387
> *1 more day everyone!!!
> 
> I WILL HAVE SOME SETS OF 15' HIGH PRESSURE PARKER HYDRAULIC HOSES #8 AND #6 SIZES.....SPECIAL PICNIC PRICES!!!!!!!
> ...


if you have some 1" checks at a good price and some big ass slowdowns i might get them from you


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SiCk-7-_@Aug 31 2007, 07:17 AM~8684654
> *How do I get there from Wisconsin????
> *


this is probably the easiest way so you don't get lost

6: Merge onto I-94 E via the ramp on the LEFT (Portions toll) (Crossing into ILLINOIS). 30.0 miles Map 

7: Keep RIGHT to take I-294 S toward INDIANA / O'HARE (Portions toll). 11.8 miles Map 

8: Merge onto I-90 E toward CHICAGO (Portions toll). 1.7 miles Map 

9:Merge onto CUMBERLAND AVE / IL-171 S via EXIT 79A. 2.5 miles 

AND TAKE THAT TO IRVING PARK RD AND MAKE A RIGHT.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

IF PEOPLE ARE COMING FROM THE SOUTH JUST TAKE 90 GOING (NORTH OR WEST) I AM NOT SURE WHAT IT SAYS ON THE SIGNS AND EXIT CUMBERLAND AVE SOUTH AND TAKE THAT TO IRVING PARK RD AND MAKE A RIGHT.ITS ABOUT 2.5 TO 3 MILES.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2007, 06:26 AM~8684895
> *if you have some 1" checks at a good price and some big ass slowdowns i might get them from you
> *


Hey I got 1" checks :biggrin: It's all in the slowdown


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousjr81_@Aug 30 2007, 01:39 PM~8679160
> *"LUXURIOUS" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! NOT SURE HOW MANY CARS YET!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 31 2007, 12:20 PM~8686567
> *I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que pasa homie


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

We will be heading out tonight after we close. If anyone is interested we will be bringing a few parts maybe some motors, gears, a couple springs, and a few other things.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

FUCK IT IMMA CHILL LIKE FOR AN HR THEN GO TO WORK


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 31 2007, 12:41 PM~8686717
> *FUCK IT IMMA CHILL LIKE FOR AN HR THEN GO TO WORK
> *


as long as u are there thats all that matters


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 31 2007, 12:40 PM~8686707
> *We will be heading out tonight after we close. If anyone is interested we will be bringing a few parts maybe some motors, gears, a couple springs, and a few other things.
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 31 2007, 02:25 PM~8687512
> *as long as u are there thats all that matters
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 31 2007, 12:40 PM~8686707
> *We will be heading out tonight after we close. If anyone is interested we will be bringing a few parts maybe some motors, gears, a couple springs, and a few other things.
> *


what time your gonna be there? i might need some comp cylinder if your bringin some


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

good shit, ill see ya'll tomorrow

anybody selling any Cali swangin's or truucha's ?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2007, 08:26 AM~8684895
> *if you have some 1" checks at a good price and some big ass slowdowns i might get them from you
> *


for Sure homie, i GOT YOU , ill hook you up, i got 1" Check valves and 1"Slowdowns, PARKER.. I might even have some 1" Parker Flow Control valves, Checks and Slowdowns all built into one unit. Ill see you there tommorrow homie, you got first dibs. 

Anyone else I got more checks and slowdowns also!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Aug 31 2007, 03:43 PM~8687689
> *what time your gonna be there? i might need some comp cylinder if your bringin some
> *



Yo i might have some here , hit me up if you need them, i also have some special hopper coils, BRAND NEW!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

on my way out.I heard its getting packed


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

IM LEAVING RIGHT NOW AND THERE BETTER BE BEER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

any pics or vids????????


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks to the Majestics for having us there at there annual picnic it was a good day and good turn out.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO MAJESTICS FOR THROWING A BOMB PICNIC HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

had a great time as always, great people, food, beer, and oh yeah of course cars :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Had a graet time in Chicago for the picnic...nice spot in the park.....We were in the mobile home.....  its nice seeing new cars and meeting new folks. I'll post a few flicks off my video camera later


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

had a great tme thanks for the invitation see yall n 08


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

WHERE ALL THE PICS AND VIDEOS GONNA BE POSTED AT IN HERE OR A NEW TOPIC? JOEY GOT SOME TOO AND ALOT MORE PEOPLE


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

had a great time, thanks for having us !! :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Sep 2 2007, 01:50 PM~8696731
> *had a great time, thanks for having us !!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Chgo M for another KICK ASS picnic c U's $OOON


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks to majestics for a great time had fun at hop. :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 2 2007, 02:48 PM~8696722
> *WHERE ALL THE PICS AND VIDEOS GONNA BE POSTED AT IN HERE OR A NEW TOPIC? JOEY GOT SOME TOO AND ALOT MORE PEOPLE
> *


 i guess we can post em up here


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 2 2007, 01:48 PM~8696972
> *i guess we can post em up here
> *


ORALE I AIN'T GOT NO PICS WISH I DID BUT I HAD NO BATTERIES AND NIM POST UP THEM OTHER PICS :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

had a great time alot of cars ill post up some pics in alittle while missed most of the just saw southside's green 66 and the delta hop


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks to Majestics for a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

we all had a great time just like every year. Can't wait until next year's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Sep 2 2007, 02:32 PM~8696899
> *thanks to majestics for a great time had fun at hop. :thumbsup:
> *


it sure was :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

A big thank's 2 all the homie's that came threw 2 our picnic yesterday houp that all of you had a gr8 time.....


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks to the majestics for havin us,well be back next year foo show..


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 2 2007, 06:57 PM~8698189
> *it sure  was  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X 2


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I wanted to Thank all the guys & girls who showed up to the picnic, real good turnout, alot of positive attitudes this year, Im greatly appreciative for everyone who helped out, kept clean, listened, and espcially showed great respect for everyone. I can proudly say the picnic as well as the hop went extremly smooth, it was well under control, THANKS to all that helped out. See you Next Year!!!


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: any one have pics or videos of the hopp???


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Sep 3 2007, 11:35 AM~8702164
> *:biggrin: any one have pics or videos of the hopp???
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Had a great time in Chicago for the Majestics Picnic 07' 

Switch-- car club we were thre ones in the mobile home posted at the front of the park  Had a great time and met lots of new folks ...be back next year. 
Heres some pics...a little blurry cause there off my video camera.  

start them off with What I think was one of the cleanest rides there.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I have some pics, ill post them tommorrow, i have to go get my camera..


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i wanna thank the BIG "M" for the hospitality at the picnic had a great time 
u guys did it once again :thumbsup: 
nice seeing everyone again :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

HERE'S SOME VIDEO OF MAJESTICS HOP. WOULD HAVE MORE BUT RAN OUT OF BATTERIES :biggrin: 

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k23/emar...nt=S7300013.flv

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k23/emar...nt=S7300010.flv

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k23/emar...nt=S7300009.flv

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k23/emar...nt=S7300008.flv

*SOUTHSIDE HOPS ON THE WAY TO MICHIGAN SHOW!!!* 

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k23/emar...nt=S7300034.flv


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 3 2007, 07:31 PM~8706315
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> i wanna thank the BIG "M" for the hospitality at the picnic had a great time
> ...


thats right us mexican have to stick together


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 4 2007, 07:39 AM~8710352
> *thats right us mexican have to stick together
> *


:roflmao: 
thats right!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 4 2007, 07:44 AM~8710366
> *lol
> *


I still cant forget the look on the people's faces when u said that :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Where's the pics


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM SAT !!!!


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

*THIS HERE IS ONE SMOKIN CHEVY *


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

*HERE'S ANOTHER SMOKIN ASS CHEVY TOP RIDE AT THE PICNIC *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

LAST ONE CAME OUT BLURRRRRY BUT I GUES ITS BETTER THAT WAY !!!! DONK DONK DONK DONK .....


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanxs to majestic 4 a great picnic had a good time cant wait 4 next year


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 4 2007, 06:39 AM~8710352
> *thats right us mexican have to stick together
> *


whats up jimmy it was nice seeing u again :biggrin: very good picnic


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Good times. I have a little bit of video if anyone wants to check it out.....http://youtube.com/profile?user=pmofosho


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8706315
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> i wanna thank the BIG "M" for the hospitality at the picnic had a great time
> ...


Yeah did have a good time, kool gettin at chu Jimmy, ya'll are plum loco when there's beer+a hop.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i dont get it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 19 2007, 06:13 PM~8826740
> *i dont get it :biggrin:
> *


what do you mean?


----------

